Can we start calling JavaScript EcmaScript? - kizer
======
Someone1234
Once we come up with a better name than "EcmaScript."

I can neither say that nor remember it, and while JavaScript is owned by
Oracle, at least it is memorable (And everyone will know what you're talking
about when you say it out loud).

Just put native TypeScript support in the browsers, and let's just use the
term TypeScript and also have a language with actual types in it(!).

~~~
kizer
I support this. Just integrate typescript into the Ecma standard, add browser
support, and create a true improvement to JS.

------
magissima
EcmaScript is a pretty bad name imo. "Ecma" sounds like it's halfway between
eczema and acne and doesn't have any readily apparent meaning and "Script" is
a totally meaningless suffix at this point.

~~~
kizer
Also, similar to enema...

Poor ECMA having an unfortunate starting acronym.

------
justboxing
No you can't.

Originally it was called Mocha and went through a series of name changes and
branding before Netscape acquired a trademark license from Sun Microsystem and
settled on Javascript.

> JavaScript was created in May 1995 by Brendan Eich while at Netscape,
> reportedly in only 10 days. It was originally named Mocha, a name chosen by
> Netscape founder Marc Andreessen, but was renamed four months later to
> LiveScript. At that time, Sun Microsystems owned the trademark for
> JavaScript. Netscape acquired a trademark license and renamed LiveScript to
> JavaScript in December 1995. It was somewhat of a marketing maneuver since
> Java was really popular at the time. The languages are not related at all.

Source: [http://www.benmvp.com/learning-es6-history-of-
ecmascript/](http://www.benmvp.com/learning-es6-history-of-ecmascript/)

~~~
O1111OOO
> Originally it was called Mocha

That's interesting... did not know. When I saw the title, I thought Ecma could
use a coffee play on words[0]. Seeing _Mocha_ , later renamed to Java, seems
to partially confirm that there's a coffee backstory somewhere.

[0]
[https://www.powerthesaurus.org/coffee](https://www.powerthesaurus.org/coffee)

------
orand
Let's rename JavaScript to JNOScript, as in "JNO's Not Oracle". Pronounced
"JunoScript".

~~~
bebe3000
I GNU what you did there.

~~~
kirillseva
Great! Have some WINE.

------
erik_seaberg
This is a lost cause, like "hacker" and "MiB" and "literally".

~~~
thomk
And what is wrong with Men in Black? I love that movie.

~~~
_nalply
It's about mebibyte (2^20 bytes, unit symbol MiB), compared to megabyte (10^6
bytes).

For example a harddisk with a terabyte capacity does not have space for
2^30=1,099,511,627,776 bytes but about 10% less. Some disk management tools
however were based on base 2 measurements, and the customer might cry foul
because the tool reported only about 930 gigabytes, err gibibytes.

~~~
mchahn
I prefer MB and Mb.

------
VikingCoder
Reminds me very much of RMS insisting we call it "GNU / Linux."

~~~
0x7f800000
What?

Oracle threatens to sue people who use the word "Java" without paying them.

GNU would very much like you to use "GNU" to recognize the contributions of
GNU software in providing a usable operating system around the Linux kernel.

How exactly does one remind you of the other?

~~~
VikingCoder
Neither is going to happen.

I'm not going to call it EcmaScript.

I'm not going to call it GNU / Linux.

------
vemv
I've been calling it ES6 for a while. It reflects the variety of js that
generally matters now. Also concise, and reasonably pronounceable (I'd rather
say aloud "ee-es-six" than "ecmascript" which seems to me an awkward
aglomeration of phonemes)

~~~
orand
Did you know they're trying to get you to stop that and call it ES2015? No
joke.

Only standards bodies think it's a good idea to come up with a new version of
the word "version" for each major new version.

~~~
orand
The best example of this I know is the HL7 FHIR standard.

v1 = DSTU1, v2 = DSTU2, v3 = STU3, v4 = R4

I'm hoping that they call the next one "V5", just for fun.

------
0x7f800000
I think we should rename it to anything else which starts with the letter 'J'
and ends with 'Script', or can be initialised as 'JS'. Anything else is a non-
starter, because we're not going to rename countless millions of .js files.

------
fortyseven
Why not just "JS"? It no longer stands for anything. It's just two letters.

------
kizer
My suggestion is actually ES6. It clarifies that you're referring to "modern"
JS. Also, it will change with every year.

Most people are using ES6 as the name anyways - you don't hear "ES6
JavaScript" but only "ES6".

~~~
kizer
Maybe they could change "Ecmascript" to "ES" (forgetting that it stood for
Ecmascript). Like how SciFi --> SyFy, I guess.

------
cvaidya1986
People will still call it JavaScript

------
suff
No. C# and many others are ECMA languages too.

~~~
pdmccormick
They are ECMA languages, but would any of them be known as EcmaScript?

------
jvandyke
Call it what you like. It doesn't matter so long as whoever you're talking to
understands what you mean.

Don't we have enough change and confusion in the *Script world without also
trying to change the name? I just don't understand what the value would be.

------
pentae
I would still prefer we called it FuckOracleScript, or FoScript, for short.

------
cema
I have a feeling it is gradually more and more known as Node.js, so maybe the
name will propagate back to the web community.

EcmaScript has never caught on, for a number of reasons, some mentioned in
earlier comments.

------
Mononokay
It didn't start as EMCAscript. It started as Mocha. Javascript is the most
famous implementation of it, but there's also ActionScript, JScript, and
countless others.

------
acheron
In an ideal world, we wouldn't call it anything.

------
shmerl
It was supposed to be called LiveScript if I remember correctly. A lot better
than other options. A pity the name was messed up.

~~~
Mononokay
It was originally called Mocha, actually! The history of its names is really
interesting.

------
valbaca
How about just "JS"? Can be "pronounced" as "jah-vah-skript`" or "jay-es".

------
anauleau
Perhaps if we change the extension to .es

------
stocktech
Maybe I'm out of the loop, but why?

~~~
foxyv
JavaScript is trademarked by Oracle who has been litigating aggressively to
take advantage of their intellectual property. A lot of companies cannot call
their versions of ECMA compliant interpreters by the name JavaScript which
confuses people.

------
baron816
How about EichScript?

------
monochromatic
Ecmascript is an awful name. It should rebrand as NBL.

------
bebe3000
Ideas: NotJavaScript JS JScript ESX undefined

------
alephnan
As long as recruiters recognize it.

------
iliaznk
Meh... Why not just `The Script`?

------
reblws
Yes

